# Logikgatter und Boolescher Ausdruck



## Susi123 (2. Feb 2020)

Kann ich folgendes Gatternetz mit diesem Ausdruck beschreiben:


----------



## abc66 (2. Feb 2020)

ja ist richtig, insofern das o mit + Xor darstellt (= 1).


----------



## mihe7 (3. Feb 2020)

@Susi123 musst Du für die Negation echt ein eigenes Gatter verwenden?


----------



## abc66 (3. Feb 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @Susi123 musst Du für die Negation echt ein eigenes Gatter verwenden?


ja zumindest wir haben dann anno dazumal so gelernt...


----------



## mihe7 (3. Feb 2020)

Naja, ich kenne das so, dass der Kreis die Negation am Ausgang ist. [1] = Identität, [1]o = negierte Identität, also Negation. Dem entsprechend [=1] = XOR, [=1]o = XNOR (was auch dem Schaltsymbol [=] entspricht).


----------



## temi (3. Feb 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @Susi123 musst Du für die Negation echt ein eigenes Gatter verwenden?





abc66 hat gesagt.:


> ja zumindest wir haben dann anno dazumal so gelernt...


Dürfen wir dich jetzt Susi nennen?


----------



## abc66 (3. Feb 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Dürfen wir dich jetzt Susi nennen?




Btw man könnte sich auch ein "Kopfstehendes" Nassi Shneiderman Diagramm vorstellen:



ich habe auch das Symbol "xnor" verwendet...


----------



## Susi123 (4. Feb 2020)

Ja dürft ihr. Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## abc66 (4. Feb 2020)

Dürft ihr nicht! Ich habe nur ein Geschlecht! (und das ist nicht "undefiniert" oder "weiblich"!)


----------



## Meniskusschaden (4. Feb 2020)

abc66 hat gesagt.:


> Dürft ihr nicht! Ich habe nur ein Geschlecht! (und das ist nicht "undefiniert" oder "weiblich"!)


Als Mann kann man doch auch Susi heissen. Oder zur Not eben Sue:


----------



## abc66 (4. Feb 2020)

@Meniskusschaden Ich hoffe der Schaden ist vom Meniskus aus nicht weiter hoch gewandert und betrifft jetzt auch den Cortex/Großhirnrinde.  

@Susi123 Hab ich fälschlicherweise angenommen, du wärst eine Frau?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (4. Feb 2020)

abc66 hat gesagt.:


> @Meniskusschaden Ich hoffe der Schaden ist vom Meniskus aus nicht weiter hoch gewandert und betrifft jetzt auch den Cortex/Großhirnrinde.


Wäre auch egal. Solche Postings mache ich doch mit dem Rückenmark.


----------



## abc66 (4. Feb 2020)




----------



## abc66 (5. Feb 2020)

/e Wenn ihr euch alle Namen "flüchtig" merken konntet, seid ihr normalbegabt. Ca. 6-7 "Chunks" kann man sich im Kurzzeitgedächtnis vorübergehend merken. Aber ich verrate mal nicht, wie viele ich mir merken konnte.


----------



## mihe7 (5. Feb 2020)

Sorry, derlei Bezeichner kann ich mir nur merken, wenn ich sie im Quelltext stehen habe.


----------



## abc66 (5. Feb 2020)

Mir geht es so ähnlich, mein Namensgedächtnis ist ganz schlecht, Gesichter kann ich mir gut merken (dafür gibt es auch ein Gehirnareal, ähnlich wie bei Affen), aber die Namen dazu nicht (dafür gibt es kein Gehirnareal). Man sagt, wie gut oder schlecht sich jemand Namen merken kann, ist genetisch vorgegeben und im Kleinkindalter erlernt. Wenn die Eltern viel Wert darauf gelegt haben, dass das Kind Namen behält, ist das Namengedächtnis besser. Hinzu kommt, dass Namen als unwichtig für das Gehirn gelten. Als Trick kann man aber bei einer Vorstellung Namen laut wiederholen - ohne - dass es übermäßig auffällt.


----------

